# Crazy large noise/vibration when turning on the shower in one of the bath room! Help!



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*After searching the web*

I found

http://www.homeandgardensite.com/dcforum/DCForumID15/1.html


looks like this is a common issue... the last message of above link talked about open up the faucet and tightened up one screw ....

I think I will try to do this as it is the most painless solution...

but then if you have anything to say please feel free, such as why tightened up one screw will resolve the issue..etc....

my problem currently stick with only one faucet so that is why I think there may be particular problem with that particular faucet only...


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

*earthquake sounds...*

We have a garden hose that works fine when the water is turned on, and there is 'just a hose'.

However, I bought a nice and fancy hose attachment that you can change it to mist, etc...

When i have this hose attachment on, and I turn on the water (not even to the maximum level) there is a loud vibration (rumbling) that my wife complains about.

I think it might have to do with pressure and the sudden pressure causes the pipes to move around vibrating.

I'm not a plumber, but this is a theory.

I have a feeling that if you have a basic, non-energy saving shower head, the vibrations will go away?

It's funny how the Energy Star products seem to have a lot of drawbacks...

What's the point of having a toilet that uses half the water, if you have to flush it 2 times per use?  Anyways, just a beef!

Good luck with that.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for your insight... now I will try different things... shower head...handle...etc.etc... I hope I don't need to replace the complete set.. as this involves breaking the tiled wall...


anyway... will keep you updated...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I surrender on this one, pay $60 bucks for a professional and got it fixed. It ends up the core of the facuet need to be replaced... I guess I could do that myself. But consider need to shop for the core part, and read the plumbing book carefully, and shutdown the main while going out to get the part...etc.... hiring a pro in this case make a lot of sense.... sometimes... I have to say... you just need to surrender...


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

*it saves time and money if you think about it...*

I agree with you. For $60, I think you probably just saved a whole lot of personal time and money too.

I had a furnace issue 2 years ago, and although it was a minor fix, I paid a HVAC technician $50, who not only fixed the problem, but was nice to explain things to me. Not only did I not even have to leave my house, but I didn't even need to deal with the research in trying to figure out exactly what the problem was.

I don't know the term, but there was a tube that has moisture run-off and that was clogged with debris...when he blew air through it, the problems were resolved.

Although...when doing a home project (that you can do), you do feel proud that you have done it yourself


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

*Just out of curiosity...*

...I'm guessing the tub/shower valve is a Symmons, am I right?

http://www.symmons.com/products/res_product_detail.cfm?id=22&category=1&function=1


----------

